# GONE FISHIN' at Bay Flats Lodge Resort & Marina



## Capt. Chris Martin (May 22, 2004)

Bay Flats Lodge Resort & Marina
June 25, 2018

*IN THE NEWS AT BAY FLATS LODGE​*




​A big "THANK YOU" to the Austin Chapter of the Construction Leadership Council (CLC) for showing you care about our bay systems and the marine habitat - your donation is appreciated by many! The Building Conservation Trust (BCT) and the Texas Coastal Conservation association (CCA-Texas) have a strong partnership that has resulted in several successful marine habitat projects throughout the years. Their relationship is now expanding through a partnership with Bay Flats Lodge Resort & Marina. Together, these three groups, along with our BFL guests, are enhancing marine life from Matagorda Bay to Rockport that will be appreciated and enjoyed by the local community for many generations to come.

Congratulations to Captain Jason Wagenfehr for the 1st-place win at Bay Flats Lodge Resort & Marina in the Construction Leadership Council (CLC - Austin Chapter) and the Austin Chapter AGC first annual fishing tournament. Trout to 27" for Captain Harold Dworaczyk for 3rd-place, and, and trout to 24" for the Captain Cooper Hartmann team. Conditions really went south overnight, making catching much harder for the 18 fishing teams.

*THE GUIDE REPORT​**THURSDAY - June 21st*
*Capt. Billy Freudensprung* - Today, we were able to stay away from the storms, and on the fish. My guys managed their trout limit regardless of the pressing bad weather, and everone ended up having a good time!





​*Capt. Jeremy McClelland* - I had a party of four for a half-day trip this afternoon with the Travis B. group. We had a birthday boy on board celebrating his 11th birthday, and who showed everyone else how things are supposed to be done. Happy 11th birthday to this young man! He was sure excited to catch the biggest fish on the boat! Weâ€™ll regroup this evening and will give it a try again tomorrow for day #2 with this same group! Hopefully, our luck will hold out and weâ€™ll bet on them again tomorrow!





​*FRIDAY - June 22nd*
*Capt. â€˜Lil John Wyatt* - We had a great day on the water today with good people, lots of fish, and plenty of stories. Looking forward to the next trip with you guys!

*Capt. Jeremy McClelland* - Like we were hoping, the boys got into the fish again this morning, with day #2 being just as fun as yesterday afternoon. Between todayâ€™s trout and the redfish, these guys had some of their personal-best fish, as well as some of their personal best times out on the water! I hope to see yâ€™all again soon!





​*Capt. Heath Borchert* - The trout didn't want to cooperate this morning, so we shifted gears and got the ladies on some good reds (Dad let the girls have all the fun except for one). The reds saved the day today, and were well worth the effort! 





​*SATURDAY - June 23rd*
*Capt. Stephen Boriskie* - Higher winds from the south today put a hold on a fish bonanza, but we still managed some decent trout and a couple good redfish to put my crew in shape for a good showing at their corporate tournament weigh-in this afternoon.

*Capt. â€˜Lil John Wyatt* - It was another great day on the water with these guys. They got to take plenty of fish home, and everyone had a good time! Thanks guys!





​
*GONE FISHINâ€™​*As of late, the days have been really windy and really hot. Redfish have continued to save the day on many occasions for those not able to dial-in on the trout bite, with redfish catches coming from bay floor contours comprised primarily of mud and grass. Strengthening winds and bad weather with rain storms have all but dominated portions of our fishing this month, and subsequently have not allowed us to search for trout over much of the shell that we normally would be targeting right now.

A lot of the guides have found trout success while casting to sand pockets located in the midst of a hard sandy bottom surrounded by grass. However, the numerous shell reefs out in San Antonio Bay (SAB) are probably holding large numbers of trout, and that is where anglers should be heading whenever the wind and weather allows them to do so. Many of these reefs are clearly marked on your GPS, but there are many others that are not named. The reefs that have names are usually the most popular reefs, and get the most fishing pressure. This is when it truly pays to fish the signs, and not the spot. This is a good practice to stand by, especially when there are so many different options and selections to choose from.

Start early each morning with top water baits, making sure you actively work the lure across the crown of the reef. If the wind is ruffling the waterâ€™s surface, throw bigger baits, like a Super Spook or a She Dog. If thereâ€™s absolutely no wind, use small less-noisier baits like a Super Spook Junior, a Skitter Walk Junior, or a Rebel Pop-R bait. If you notice short strikes, or if the bite turns off on top, switch to plastics and work the immediate shell drop offs along each side of the reef. In lesser wind, start with a 1/16th ounce jig head nearer the crown of the reef. If that doesnâ€™t produce, change to a 1/8th ounce head to drag the deeper shell holes surrounding the reef.

Whatever your poison, be careful out there amongst the reefs. There are a lot of them, and some of them may not even be marked. Utilize a GPS unit previously loaded with a map of the area youâ€™ll be fishing, as most any of the map programs offered today are very accurate in nature and depict reefs rather closely. Be careful out there, stay safe, and have fun!

*NOW BOOKING DUCK HUNTS FOR THE 2018-19 SEASON​*



For those passionate about the outdoors, summertime along the Texas Gulf Coast typically means school is out, vacation time is near, and some of the yearâ€™s best fishing has yet to come. And regardless of how true that statement is, for us here at Bay Flats Lodge Resort & Marina the beginning of summer also means itâ€™s time to begin our preparations for the upcoming duck season. Thatâ€™s right, even with the hottest part of summer still months away, weâ€™re already strategizing and planning for all that will be required of us in order to provide our guests with yet another satisfying and successful season next winter.

Along with the anticipation of this yearâ€™s daily limit for Pintail increasing to two per day, per hunter, there will be much more wing action available in the back lakes and along the bay front up and down Matagorda Island along the southern portions of Espiritu Santo Bay and San Antonio Bay. There will be redheads (and lots of â€˜em!), widgeon, blue and green-wing teal, canvasback, bluebill, gadwall, and even the occasional cinnamon teal and mottled duck.





​If thatâ€™s not enough to satisfy your waterfowl thirst, perhaps our latest addition to this yearâ€™s lineup of duck season tactics will entice you. Earlier this year we were fortunate enough to secure duck hunting privileges on a new piece of inland property, which is located just moments from the lodge and currently holds three freshwater ponds. Weâ€™re diligently working to complete seven more freshwater ponds prior to opening-day, and we look for this property to hold great potential for this yearâ€™s hunting guests.

The dates for our Texas south zone of the 2018-19 Duck Season are November 3-25, 2018, and then December 8, 2018 - January 27, 2019. For a first-class duck hunting experience along the mid-portion of the Texas Gulf Coast, look no further than Bay Flats Lodge Resort & Marina.

*BFL's GRASS ROOTS WADE FISHING WITH LURES SPECIAL​*We're getting back to the basics by offering a special deal to all of the wading and artificial enthusiasts out there. When you book 3 wading with artificial bait trips in 2018, you will receive your 4th wading with artificial bait trip in 2018 FREE! 
- The 4th FREE trip ONLY includes one free full-day of wade fishing with artificial baits for 4 anglers in one boat.
- The 4th FREE trip does NOT include free lodging and meals.
- One full-day of wade fishing with artificial bait constitutes one trip toward your goal.
- All trips must be taken prior to December 31, 2018.
- Offer not valid on trips booked prior to April 1, 2018; only valid on trips booked between April 1, 2018, and December 15, 2018





​
*HEREâ€™S WHAT SOME RECENT GUESTS HAD TO SAY​*_We had a great time, and the food was incredible! - *Nick B. 6/24/18*

Such a friendly staff - really made us feel welcome! Capt. Garrett Wygrys was awesome - funny, knowledgeable, and truly fun! Iâ€™ve already called a friend of mine and told him we have to go here again! - *Jim C. 6/24/18*

We had Capt. Steve Boldt on a windy day after a lot of rain. The conditions were tough, and he worked hard trying to get us on fish. Under the circumstances, we had a reasonably successful day! That being said, Capt. Steve was pleasant and entertaining to spend the day with. - *Clay F. 6/24/18*_

*FIVE-DAY WEATHER FORECAST​**Monday 80 % Precip. / 0.34 in*
Thunderstorms in the morning, then mainly cloudy late. High 86F. Winds SSE at 10 to 20 mph. Chance of rain 80%.
*Tuesday 20 % Precip. / 0.0 in*
Partly cloudy skies. High 88F. Winds SSE at 10 to 15 mph.
*Wednesday 20 % Precip. / 0.0 in*
Intervals of clouds and sunshine. A stray shower or thunderstorm is possible. High 88F. Winds SSE at 10 to 15 mph.
*Thursday 20 % Precip. / 0.0 in* 
Mainly sunny. High 88F. Winds S at 10 to 20 mph.
*Friday 10 % Precip. / 0.0 in*
Mostly sunny skies. High 87F. Winds SSE at 15 to 25 mph.
*Synopsis:* 
A moderate onshore flow will persist across the Middle Texas Coastal waters through Monday. Increasing moisture across the region will allow for isolated to scattered showers and thunderstorms through Monday night. Despite the influence of an upper-level high-pressure system, moisture may be sufficient for the development of additional isolated showers and thunderstorms Tuesday through Thursday. Weak to moderate onshore flow expected Tuesday through Thursday due to surface high pressure over the Gulf of Mexico, and surface low pressure over West Texas and over the Southern Plains. Predominate moderate onshore flow possible Friday.
*Coastal Water Temperature:* 
Port Aransas 84.0 degrees
Seadrift 82.9 degrees
Matagorda Bay 82.9 degrees

*Watch our story*





*Download our App on iTunes* 
http://itunes.apple.com/WebObjects/MZStore.woa/wa/viewSoftware?id=898844158&mt=8

*Download our App on Google Play* 
http://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.app_bayflat.layout

*Join our fan page*
http://www.facebook.com/pages/Bay-F...15209515185497

*1-888-677-4868
Captain Chris Martin
www.BayFlatsLodge.com

Meet Our Partners:*
Mercury Outboards
ES Custom Boats
Simmons Custom Rigging
Power Pole
Wet Sounds
ForEverlast - Hunting & Fishing Products
Simms
Costa Del Mar
Columbia
Drake Waterfowl
Coastline Trailers
CCA - Texas
Building Conservation Trust - CCAâ€™s National Habitat Program
Ducks Unlimited - Texas
Delta Waterfowl
Benelli USA
Franchi USA
Black Cloud Ammunitions
Finck Cigar Company
The Texas Gourmet
Stacy Hedrick - Realtor
Lifetime Decoys
MOmarsh
Law Call Lanyards
FireDisc Cookers
Hector Mendieta Tunes & Tails Fishing Tournament
Tanglefree Waterfowl
Copeland Duck Calls


----------



## Capt. Chris Martin (May 22, 2004)

*pic 2*

pic 2


----------



## Capt. Chris Martin (May 22, 2004)

*pic 3*

pic 3


----------



## Capt. Chris Martin (May 22, 2004)

*pic 4*

pic 4


----------



## Capt. Chris Martin (May 22, 2004)

*pic 5*

pic 5


----------



## Capt. Chris Martin (May 22, 2004)

*pic 6*

pic 6


----------



## Capt. Chris Martin (May 22, 2004)

*pic 7*

pic 7


----------



## Capt. Chris Martin (May 22, 2004)

*pic 8*

pic 8


----------



## Capt. Chris Martin (May 22, 2004)

*pic 9*

pic 9


----------



## Capt. Chris Martin (May 22, 2004)

*pic 10*

pic 10


----------



## Capt. Chris Martin (May 22, 2004)

*pic 11*

pic 11


----------



## Capt. Chris Martin (May 22, 2004)

*"Water Test"*

ES Custom Boats - SIMMONS Revolution 25 (#326). Another awesome Rev25 ready to see some coastal action. Bay Flats Lodge Resort & Marina Mercury Marine Bob's Machine Shop Simrad Yachting Wet Sounds PlashLights Castaway Customs SeaDek Marine Nonskid


----------



## Capt. Chris Martin (May 22, 2004)

Jun 26, 2018 by Jeff C. on BAY FLATS LODGE
Everyone at the lodge had a great attitude, and they went out of their way to make the experience a real pleasure! Capt. Nick Dahlman was fun to fish with, and obviously had knowledge of the bay and of the fish. He kept the action going on a really tough day, and kept everyone fishing between baiting lines, landing fish, and untangling lines! We had a really great dining experience also - nice touch on the appetizers! The staff was always there if you needed something, and it was a first-rate experience all the way through! - Jeff C. 6/26/18

Jun 25, 2018 by Vanessa K. on BAY FLATS LODGE
Always amazing hospitality! The lodge is top-notch! No details are missed! I always recommend Bay Flats! - Vanessa K. 6/25/18

Jun 25, 2018 by Trevor M. on BAY FLATS LODGE
Great time and awesome people! This is the third time I have been to your place, and I think it is spectacular! - Trevor M. 6/25/28

Jun 25, 2018 by Jeremy B. on BAY FLATS LODGE
Had a great time! Keep up the good work! - Jeremy Buxton 6/25/18

Jun 25, 2018 by Phillip A. on BAY FLATS LODGE
Zero complaints! The staff, the food, the accommodations - everything was top notch! If you like to eat, fish, or hunt, this is the place for you. Our guide, Capt. Harold Dworaczyk, did a great job of locating the fish. He was friendly, had a sweet boat, and he was quick to give the guys tips on catching the fish! The food was amazing - enough said! The facility was fantastic - very clean and roomy! Everything was spot-on! - Phillip A. 6/25/18

Jun 24, 2018 by Chris H. on BAY FLATS LODGE
Capt. David McClelland was a great person to fish with! We really enjoyed the experience! - Chris H. 6/24/18

Jun 24, 2018 by Nick B. on BAY FLATS LODGE
We had a great time, and the food was incredible! - Nick B. 6/24/18

Jun 24, 2018 by Jim C. on BAY FLATS LODGE
Such a friendly staff - really made us feel welcome! Capt. Garrett Wygrys was awesome - funny, knowledgeable, and truly fun! Iâ€™ve already called a friend of mine and told him we have to go here again! - Jim C. 6/24/18

Jun 24, 2018 by Clay F. on BAY FLATS LODGE
We had Capt. Steve Boldt on a windy day after a lot of rain. The conditions were tough, and he worked hard trying to get us on fish. Under the circumstances, we had a reasonably successful day! That being said, Capt. Steve was pleasant and entertaining to spend the day with. - Clay F. 6/24/18


----------

